# Text neben Icon/Button



## julchen (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich glaube die Frage ist recht simpel, aber leider steh ich auf der Leitung.

Ich möchte als Beispiel neben einem Icon/Button z. B. ein PDF Symbol oder Pfeil einfach einen einzeiligen Text oder nur ein bis 2 Worte platzieren. Leider ist die Grafik höher wie der Text, so dass er den Text oben ausrichtet und nicht mittig zum Symbol.
Wie kann ich den Text ausrichten.

<p><img src="pdficon.gif" alt="" align="left" width="36" height="28" /><a href="test.pdf">test.pdf</a></p>

Gruss
Holli


----------



## Maik (13. Juli 2006)

Setze in dem Attribut align den Wert auf *middle*.


----------



## julchen (13. Juli 2006)

Dann wird die Grafik aber nicht links neben dem Text positioniert, sondern der Text unter der Grafik. Und wenn ich dann der Grafik noch float:left mitgebe dann wird der text wieder oben positioniert.


----------



## Maik (13. Juli 2006)

Dann richte die vertikale Ausrichtung mit CSS ein:


```
<p><img src="pdficon.gif" alt="" align="left" style="vertical-align:middle;" width="36" height="28" /><a href="test.pdf">test.pdf</a></p>
```


----------



## -LizZard- (13. Juli 2006)

Nachtrag:

align kann niemals den Wert "middle" annehmen. Align kann z.B. left, center und right.
Wohingegen valign die werte top, bottom und middle annehmen kann.


----------



## Maik (13. Juli 2006)

Dann werf mal einen Blick in das Kapitel  SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Grafiken / Grafiken ausrichten.


----------



## -LizZard- (13. Juli 2006)

Oh :suspekt: 

das überrascht mich jetzt ein bisschen, für was ist denn dann valign gut?
Wieder was gelernt, vielen dank dafür


----------



## oezer (13. Juli 2006)

valign = vertical align.. bezieht sich auf das vertikale.. und align auf horizontale


----------

